# Need faceplate for Performance Teknique ICBM-9785



## ritz_ (Nov 11, 2009)

Just picked up this radio but I need the detachable faceplate that comes with this model. If you have a dead or dying Performance Teknique 9785 I am interested in purchasing the face plate. If your unit is is toast, I can revive mine. Please help out, glad to pay you for the item or if you know where I can get a replacement thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Have you tried Flee bay?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

most companies stopped making replacement faceplates to stop facilitating the thieves out there from stealing aftermarket radios.


----------

